# Hidden app(s)?



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

There is a couple apps I've downloaded from the Play Store (both paid and free) that aren't showing up in /data/app and/or /system/app.

I've even used Root Explorer to manually search for them and did a full search using the search tool. Nothing is showing up. Yet they are in my app drawer and operate just fine.

Where the heck are they downloaded to and kept?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

It would help to name the apps.


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

SmartTools (paid). Bluetooth volume control I found under a different name.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Anything free I could test? They could be under app-private.


----------



## TheSwaggeR (Jun 24, 2011)

The Bluetooth app was just a different name. Only other is SmartTools. You could try to find it under 15 minutes before refund expiration runs out. I did download the other smart tool apps (not collection) and saw them in /data/app.

already checked /data/app-private. Not a single thing in there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

TheSwaggeR said:


> The Bluetooth app was just a different name. Only other is SmartTools. You could try to find it under 15 minutes before refund expiration runs out. I did download the other smart tool apps (not collection) and saw them in /data/app.
> 
> already checked /data/app-private. Not a single thing in there.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


smart tools pro is kr.aboy.tools-1.apk. it's in /data/app on my device...


----------

